# لماذا تطير الطائرة على قوس جزء من دائرة كبرى.. وشكرا للمساعدة..؟؟؟؟



## Eng- haitham (3 أبريل 2012)

انا طالب هندسة مساحة في جامعة بوليتكنك فلسطين..وادرس مادة الجيوديسيا للفلك والمساحة واريد بحثا عن السبب في طيران الطائرة على قوس جزء من دائرة كبرى؟


----------



## Eng- haitham (3 أبريل 2012)

ارجو المساعدة


----------



## mustafatel (5 أبريل 2012)

لأن الأرض دائرية يا أخي


----------



## Eng- haitham (7 أبريل 2012)

اريد بحث عن هذا الموضوع يا اخي


----------



## جاسر (7 أبريل 2012)

الرحلات تطير في خط مستقيم بشكل عام ، والانحناءات التي نراها على الشاشات والخرائط بسبب عرضها للمساحات الأرضية في بعد ثنائي. بمعنى أنك لو رسمت هذه الخطوط على نموذج لكرة أرضية مدورة ستكون بالنسبة لسطح الأرض خط تبعد كل نقطة فيه عن سطح الأرض مسافة متساوية (خط مستقيم بالنسبة لسطح الأرض ) . وهذا ما نشعر به فعلاً أثناء الطيران عند السرعة المطردة cruise speed ، وإشارة فك الحزام مضاءه 

أعتقد أن هدف مخططي الرحلات بين المدن هو أقصر مسافة - أقل وقت ← أقل تكلفة ممكنه ، وقد تدخل اعتبارات أخرى تجعل الرحلة ترتفع أو تنزل لتشكل منحنى حقيقي ...

هذا والله أعلم


----------



## م/ مصطفي (11 أبريل 2012)

اعتقد و الله اعلم ايضاً الاتي :- 

ان الامر نسبي , بمعني انك اذا كنت بداخل الطائره فلن تشعر انها تطير علي قوس دائره , و لكن ان كنت خارجها علي مسافه بعيده جدا سوف تري انها تطير علي قوس دائري , و لكن ايضا ان كنت خارجها و لكن علي مسافه قريبه بعض الشي فلن تشعر بهذا الامر .
اذا فالامر نسبي متوقف علي بُعد المُشاهد للطائره عنها .

جدير بالذكر انه لا يوجد خط مستقيم في الكون كله ,, فكل الكواكب تدور , و الشمس تدور , و الارض تدور ... و هذه طبيعيه الحياه و قدره الله في خلق الاشياء .
فاي شي سوف تره و تعتقده ان خط مستقيم .. و ايضاً الاشياء الثابته الساكنه بسرعه = صفر , فانك للوهله الاولي تظن ان هذا الجسم ساكن , و لكن في الحقيقه هو متحرك و لكن لا تدرك انت حركته .

الدليل : راجع النظريه النسبيه لاينشتين .

هذا و الله اعلم ايضاً  
تحياتي


----------



## mustafatel (11 أبريل 2012)

جاسر قال:


> الرحلات تطير في خط مستقيم بشكل عام ، والانحناءات التي نراها على الشاشات والخرائط بسبب عرضها للمساحات الأرضية في بعد ثنائي. بمعنى أنك لو رسمت هذه الخطوط على نموذج لكرة أرضية مدورة ستكون بالنسبة لسطح الأرض خط تبعد كل نقطة فيه عن سطح الأرض مسافة متساوية (خط مستقيم بالنسبة لسطح الأرض ) . وهذا ما نشعر به فعلاً أثناء الطيران عند السرعة المطردة cruise speed ، وإشارة فك الحزام مضاءه
> 
> أعتقد أن هدف مخططي الرحلات بين المدن هو أقصر مسافة - أقل وقت ← أقل تكلفة ممكنه ، وقد تدخل اعتبارات أخرى تجعل الرحلة ترتفع أو تنزل لتشكل منحنى حقيقي ...
> 
> هذا والله أعلم





*لأن الأرض دائرية يا أخي*​


----------



## جاسر (15 أبريل 2012)

mustafatel قال:


> *لأن الأرض دائرية يا أخي*​



وهو كذلك ؛ وكلامي بُني على هذا وعلى كونها "غير كروية" في شاشة العرض .. شكراً لك


----------

